# Hedgie weight



## hedgepig (Sep 8, 2009)

hello all!
Bilbo is a bit underweight, around 270 g right now, and I want to get him to 300-330 g. He appears to be eating his kibble, but I bought it awhile ago so it may have gone stale on me, but he seems to be eating the same amount. The vet said to up the meailies to like 3 a day and thats helped but I think he just runs it off on his wheel. What are some other ideas to bump up his wieght?
Also, he is on the smaller side. The breeder he came from said his dad was small so he's not very big. Is there an ideal weight for a smallish hog?
Well, thank-you very much! Bilbo sends his hog kisses.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey,

My boy is small too, and has to be on a high fat diet to maintain his weight. He was sticking at 260 last year, and with a mix of high fat (over 15%) cat/kitten foods, and lots and lots of mealworms/waxworms he's gained weight. Now he's at 284 on a regular basis, not gaining but at least not losing.

My advice would be higher fat food, which most will take to quickly because it tastes better. Also lots of mealies help, and if you want a quick boost try wax worms. They are VERY fatty.


----------



## hedgepig (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks so much!
What brand of food would you suggest to use?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Let's see... if you want to go straight to a high fat food to mix with what he's getting now, I'd try Royal Canin Baby Cat 34. It is high in fat and I don't think there is a hedgie out there that wouldn't eat it. Inky loves his Before Grain Cat food, none of the chain stores I know carry it but you can get 1lb bags in specialty shops. Inky also gets Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor, it's a little higher in fat but not much. Look around for what foods have good ingredients and such. Brands like Innova/EVO are nearly all meat and very high, but also high in protein.

Here are links to those foods:
http://www.petco.com/product/10180/Roya ... ink_Kitten

http://www.beforegrain.com/ (Cat>Dry>Chicken)


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Dora like Natural Balance(just the ultra premium...basicly their original) and Halos Spots stew for her high fat food. And I personally think their ingredients are way better that RC and at a much lower price.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

This is just for a comparison to support my feelings on the foods, it is in no way intended to belittle, berate or attack any one....I just stated a view and wanted to provide supporting evidence for said view. All prices are full retail on petco.com before online discount is applied

Royal Canin Babycat 34 Price $20.99 USD 3.5lb

Ingredients: Chicken meal, rice, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, chicken, corn, natural chicken flavor, dried egg product, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried brewers yeast, soya oil, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), L-lysine, powdered cellulose, salt, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), choline chloride, taurine, Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, niacin supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], Trace Minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), L-Carnitine, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (minimum) . 34.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 24.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%

Natural Balance Original Ultra $13.99 USD 6lb

Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Salmon Meal, Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Potatoes, Carrots, Lamb Meal, Canola Oil, Natural Flavor, Dried Egg, Brewers Yeast, Duck, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberries, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Guaranteed Analysis

Protein minimum 34%
Fat minimum 18%
Fiber maximum 3%
Moisture maximum 10%
Taurine minimum 0.16%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* minimum 0.5%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* minimum 3%

Halo Spots Stew Sensitive Cat Wholesome Turkey Price $10.99USD 3lb

Our Ingredients:

Turkey, Eggs, Pea Protein, Oats, Pearled Barley, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Turkey Liver, Salmon, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Green Beans, Carrots, Cranberries, Zucchini, Alfalfa, Inulin, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3
Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 32.0% (Min), Crude Fat 16.0% (Min), Crude Fiber 6.5% (Max), Moisture 10.0% (Max), Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.45% (Min) *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles

Halo Spots Stew Indoor Cat Wholesome Chicken Price $10.99USD 3lb

Our Ingredients:

Chicken, Eggs, Pea Protein, Oats, Pearled Barley, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Chicken Liver, Salmon, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Green Beans, Carrots, Cranberries, Zucchini, Alfalfa, Inulin, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 33.0% (Min), Crude Fat 18.0% (Min), Crude Fiber 6.5% (Max), Moisture 10.0% (Max), Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.50% (Min)


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I use Halo Spot's Stew Sensitive Formula Turkey Recipe Cat Food in my mix for Rodney because he has a very difficult time eating larger kibble and it has that little bit of extra fat that helps keep his weight up. You can find it at Petco!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried Halo Spot's Stew also, but unfortunately Inky refused to eat it. Inky will eat his Natural Balance (Green Pea and Duck, LID Sweet Potato and Venison) foods, and will always finish the Before Grain and Babycat first. I think the reason Babycat is so popular is that it is tiny tiny kibble and very easy to eat even for babies. Larger kibble I usually cut so they are not so hard to eat.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I will have to try the Natural Balance!! I have started cutting all my larger kibble for Rodney so he can have more variety. When I adopted him he was on Spot Stew and I've integrated it into both of my hedgie's mixes! Stella is a lot like Inky.. she is such a runner. I'm glad his weight is up!


----------

